

Is the self-serve SaaS startup a unicorn? - jhstrauss
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2013/03/19/one-of-the-biggest-mistakes-enterprise-startups-make/

======
jhstrauss
I found this to be a great post on common startup misconceptions about
SaaS/Enterprise sales.

We learned a lot of these lessons the hard way at awe.sm, not necessarily
because of misguided principle or bad advice, but more because we didn't
properly understand and prioritize what we needed to do.

A lot of startups seem to be enamored by the "consumerization of the
enterprise" trend and think they can be the next Dropbox. IMHO if that's how
you want to build your business, then you must also make sure your product and
market are conducive to the dynamics that made Dropbox successful (i.e. a very
simple product that could be deployed in a decentralized manner and still
deliver value).

